# What tips or tricks do you use for filtering honey? Here's mine.



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I'm happy to say I got 33 gallons of honey this year and this is how I filtered it. I cut the tops off a couple 5 gallon buckets about an inch under the last ring. What you'll end up with is about a 4" piece. With this piece I set it on top of another bucket that had a honey gate and used a window screen type strainer to strain the honey from the extractor. When the bucket started to get close to full I capped off the spout on the extractor and let the honey run out of the strainer. Then I swapped out buckets and kept going. As the extractor spun I put the full buckets on a ledge and put a empty five gallon bucket with the extra spacer and a stainless steel strainer that Mannlake sells and strained the honey through it into another bucket that has a honey gate. I think I'll strain it through the 200 micron filter Mannlake sells just to finish it off before bottling it. I haven't done it yet but I don't see why you couldn't use these rings with the three different filters Mannlake sells to filter in one step. Just be careful not to put to much honey in the filters or you'll overflow the bottom bucket.

I don't claim to be the first one to come up with the riser idea but I'm sure happy with it and wanted you all to know about it to

What tricks or gadgets have you come up with that makes processing honey better?


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

We managed to get 1058 lbs of honey this year from seven hives. They were very productive. I just used the stainless filter from mann lake into a bucket. 

I always wonder if we should filter it more. 

I like what you did.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

missybee said:


> I just used the stainless filter from mann lake into a bucket.
> 
> I always wonder if we should filter it more.


I do the same......... 

Filter more? I don't and it sells just fine.. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.....


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I wonder if anybody does not filter it at all but just put it in a bucket, let it sit for a week and bottle it? I read one guy that said he did that. I would think the bee parts would drop and the wax would flote and a honey gate an inch off the bottom would give clean honey. I use a 400 mic filter I think. I used panty hose which worked good on a couple of quarts of crush and strain and that worked well also.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I use a 600 micron filter only. Gets all the chunks of stuff out. Some makes it through the filter though. I put it in 5 gallon buckets and let it sit for a few weeks (or a few months, until I get to it). When I open it up, skim off whatever's on top (usually only a little wax bits and foam) and pour it into a 15 gallon bottling tank. Fill it up, let it sit for a few days, and use saran wrap to get anything left on top. Usually there's a little at this point, but not much.

Comes out the bottom of the bottling tank clean and pure, without any additional filtering needed. Works for me.

I thought about adding a 400 micron filter and skipping one of the "skimming" exercises, but it seems like it will use more equipment but maintain the same amount of time, so I'm good.


----------

